#  > Geral >  > Certificação >  >  Preciso de Modelo de Ofício para a Anatel

## brasilnet

Estamos em processo de Regularização e o prazo para entregar os documentos vence essa semana, *Preciso de um modelo de* *Oficio para enviar à Anatel*, pedindo que prorroguem o prazo, pois alguns documentos ainda não estão prontos.

----------


## Pirigoso

> Estamos em processo de Regularização e o prazo para entregar os documentos vence essa semana, *Preciso de um modelo de* *Oficio para enviar à Anatel*, pedindo que prorroguem o prazo, pois alguns documentos ainda não estão prontos.


Fala com Fabrício Vianna www.vianatel.com.br ele que fez a minha

----------


## brasilnet

Valew

----------


## RODRIGOQUATI

Aqui eu atrasei o envio dos documentos pq tava faltando a prefeitura me liberar mas o engenheiro responsavel disse que nao tinha problema

----------

